# anyone a member of the the370z.com forums?



## natv (Jun 17, 2015)

Looking for some help if you wouldn't mind... I tried to register on the370z.com but the approval (which should only take a day) hasn't occurred yet and it's been a week. The email address of the admin listed on the site bounces back, so probably he's not even getting the new registration notifications...

If you're a member on the370z.com, would you be so kind as to PM the admin or a moderator and see if they can approve my user? (natv)

I just purchased a 370Z and really want to be able to access photos on the forums and post there, but I can't do that until my new registration is approved.


Thanks in advance


----------



## 370jl (Jan 5, 2016)

Did you ever get that resolved? I am having the same issue.


----------



## 370ZNismoTech (Feb 25, 2016)

I have the same issue too.


----------



## AestheticCM1 (Apr 6, 2017)

I've been a member of that forum for many years.  The admis are still active, so just hang in there and I'm sure they'll get to approving your requests.


----------



## niksmo (Apr 25, 2018)

*Account approval*

I created an account about a month ago. Still trying to get approval. Can anybody please pm the admins to approve my request. My username is Niksmo

Thank you


----------

